# State Line Kidding Thread- Piper kidded! Done for the year.



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I thought I had better get a thread started. Our first doe is due a week from today! We have 8 does kidding this year. We should have had 10, but we could not get Lilu and Mimzy to settle. That, of course, was a little disappointing. Aside from that, I am totally excited about this years breedings and am so ready for babies!! All the following pictures were taken on 2/17.

First up is Marla, due 3/8.

















Then two are due on 3/12.
Precious









Lark

















Then four of them on either 3/14 or 3/15.
Flicka
















Mercedes
















Mercy








Robin









And then bringing up the rear is Piper, due on 4/12ish.









Robin and Piper together.









Mercedes cute little udder has grown to about the size of a small mellon. It is definitely bigger than a grapefruit now. Both Robin and Mercy now have decent starts to little udders and Piper is now becoming "puffy" under there. Marla and Precious are also starting to fill a little bit. Yay! I can't wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread*

Nice Does...can't wait to see the kiddo's... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread*

Thanks Pam! Neither can I!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread*

hard to imagine those fat buggers being sleek show animals 

hope you get lots of girls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread*



> Thanks Pam! Neither can I!! :leap:


 :wink: :hi5:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread*

Exciting!! Can't wait to see pics of the babies when they get here!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread*



StaceyRoop said:


> hard to imagine those fat buggers being sleek show animals
> 
> hope you get lots of girls


Haha I know! :roll: Flicka is the worst, but she has always been an easy keeper. Instead of getting 2nd cutting alfalfa like normal, they've been getting mostly 4th. Not my first choice, but what can I do? Thanks, I am hoping for a better year than last! A total of 12 kids and only 4 were does. Disgusting. :GAAH:

There will hopefully be several pictures, Bethany! :greengrin: It just might take me a while to post them.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread*

Your does are so pretty, Flicka is my fav  Hoping you get some :kidred: :kidred: this year


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread*

Thanks Ashley! Yep, Flick is my baby. :greengrin:

Well, we got the kidding barn all cleaned out today, so that's ready to go. I clipped Marla, Lark and Precious yesterday. I only got a few pictures of Marla and then my battery died. They aren't very good, but here they are:

















:leap: I will have babies in 3 DAYS!!! :leap:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread*

Pretty does you have there! Sending lots of :kidred: :kidred: thoughts your way!

Tracy


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Marla's up!*

Tomorrow is the day! :leap: Marla is up first and we should have kids sometime between 5am-12pm. Last year she had a really easy delivery, she was eating hay between contractions and didn't hardly make a sound when she popped those kids out! I am hoping and praying for the same and doe kids! :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Marla's up!*

wow they're gorgeous!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Marla's up!*

I agree they are gorgeous! I can't wait to hear how her delivery went and hear about your new kids!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Marla's up!*

just curious - how can you be so sure she will deliver tomorrow?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Marla's up!*

I wish I lived closer because I am looking for more nubians. Although...hum I have family that live in NW Ohio.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Marla's up!*

Thanks everyone!!



minibarn said:


> just curious - how can you be so sure she will deliver tomorrow?


We induce them to make sure we are home when the kid.



nubians2 said:


> I wish I lived closer because I am looking for more nubians. Although...hum I have family that live in NW Ohio.


Sounds like you should come visit some family! :wink: :laugh:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Marla kidded!*

Marla kidded this morning at about 6:35 with a cute doe kid and about 15-20 minutes later she had a buck. Everything went smoothly and everyone is doing good. I will get pictures later. These are our first Alimony kids. They look nice so far, but when they can't even stand...it's a little hard to tell.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Marla kidded!*

Congrats!!! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Marla kidded!*

Thanks. 

Pictures have been posted in the birth announcements section. :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Lark and Precious are up next*

Lark and Precious are due tomorrow! Precious looks like she's growing an army.  More Alimony babies! :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Lark and Precious kidded!*

Both does kidded this morning. Precious had triplets, 1 doe and 2 bucks. And Lark had a gorgeous, single buck kid. Just like last year. :hair: He is pretty big and he came with one front leg behind him, so he needed to be pulled. He is okay, though. Man does he have some legs! One of Precious' buck kids wasn't too interested in eating, so we'll see if he'll eat later. Other than that, everyone is doing good.  Pictures later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Lark and Precious kidded!*

A big congrats......... :thumb:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Lark and Precious kidded!*

Congrats on the new babies!! We can't wait for ours (one due this month, Eve - Ace's daughter from last spring - is due in April)!

We are super, super excited about this year, as we are adding two does from Nicole. We can't wait!

Congrats again (now, off to look at pics).


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Lark and Precious kidded!*

Woo Hoo! Congrats on your new additions!!! The dams are pretty girls and I am headed over to the announcments to check out the kids. :wink: :greengrin:

Tracy


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Lark and Precious kidded!*

Thanks! Sorry, I haven't put up pictures yet. I have a few, but they aren't very good.

Right now I am waiting on the "grand finale" - Flicka, Robin, Mercy and Mercedes to kid. We should have more babies soon! Think doe kids! I want to even out this buck/doe ratio. Oh yeah, and more importantly...no problems.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Waiting on Flicka and Mercede*

Mercy and Robin, both, kidded with buck/doe twins. All are doing well, aside from Mercy's doe kid being so tiny. She may weigh 3lbs. if she's lucky, but she is quite lively. She has stood up and has taken about an ounce of colostrum so far.

Still waiting on Flicka and Mercedes. They are taking their sweet time. :roll: Both look like they could have trips, but who knows with goats!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Done until April*

Finally. Mercedes and Flicka kidded! It took them long enough. I am not sure why ALL 4 does went over the 36hrs, but they did. :roll:

Mercedes had triplets, 2 does and a buck. Flicka had twins, a doe and a buck. Flick FINALLY gave me a doe kid!! :leap: She had twin does as a yearling and I sold them and for the past two years she's given me twin bucks. It's about time. Pictures much later. Haven't really slept much, so when the babies are fed and morning chores are done, I plan on sleeping...probably more like passing out, whatever way works.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Done until April*

Pictures posted of the new babies in the birth announcements section! :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Piper is up next!*

Piper is due tomorrow! She looks to have at least twins, maybe even triplets. The doe kids will be first generation American Nubians. We have finally got our grade line up to American status! :greengrin:

Here is Piper from just a little bit ago. Sorry, I forgot to take a pic so you could see how wide she is from the top.

























Pray for an easy delivery and doe kids!!  ray:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Piper is up next!*

Good luck with Piper! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Piper is up next!*

I hope you get twin girls from Piper!! Congrats on the herd upgrade too...that has got to be exciting!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread- Piper kidded! Done for the y*

Piper kidded with twins! One of each. So that brings our total to 17 kids, with 8 does and 9 bucks. Not too bad! And we are done for the year. :clap: A very uneventful kidding season, thankfully. ray:

Pictures to come later.


----------

